# Gamers Web Site



## Loki3 (Dec 25, 2003)

Hello All

Do not know if this is the place to list this, however there is a web site designed to get gamers in contact with gamers.

The new location has alot of features, such as Live Chat, Convention Listings, and all members will get a discount on Gen Con, and Also Dragon Con tickets. There is also a monthly newsletter that will feature colums by 2 of the best known game designers in the business. Along with that there of course is a forum and several other cool features.

http://www.goblinsgames.com/Forum12/site code/forum/sitenews.asp

Drop on by and check us out.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Dec 25, 2003)

I've shifted it to the appropriate forum for you.

-Hyp.
(Moderator)


----------

